# Top 10 NBA Stoners



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll throw in 3:

Dirk Nowitzki
Lamar Odom
Darius Miles

discuss


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

SHawn Kemp 
Clifford Robinson


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's hard to imagine naming someone that has never been suspended for it, but then again I hate Bonds because he is on steroids.


----------



## bayoubach (Feb 13, 2006)

Damon Stoudamire...anyone who takes weed through an airport medical detector wrapped in aluminum foil is a major stoner.

Nowitzki? Just because you have shaggy hair and look like a Dave Matthews or Phish fan doesnt make you a stoner.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bayoubach said:


> Nowitzki? Just because you have shaggy hair and look like a Dave Matthews or Phish fan doesnt make you a stoner.


C'mon now, you know it's true.


----------



## bayoubach (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe in the Summers but then again maybe not..He plays interational ball in the summers for Germany and the international drug testing is usually stronger.

I believe with weed everyone should be deemed innocent until failing a test, or being caught in their car with it or something else dumb.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

> but then again I hate Bonds because he is on steroids.


Oh? Do you have proof of that?

I've never seen him fail a drug test. Plenty of other players did but nobody hates them. They only hate Bonds because he's one of the best players to step up to the plate and he's been accused of doing steroids. The bottom line is, it still takes a lot of skill to hit the ball. People only hate him because he's really good at it. Frankly, I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Oh? Do you have proof of that?
> 
> I've never seen him fail a drug test. Plenty of other players did but nobody hates them. They only hate Bonds because he's one of the best players to step up to the plate and he's been accused of doing steroids. The bottom line is, it still takes a lot of skill to hit the ball. People only hate him because he's really good at it. Frankly, I think it's ridiculous.


I agree that steroids don't improve your hitting form or your hand/eye coordination. Bonds is skilled one way or another.

But the suggestion that Bonds hasn't taken steroids...come on. It simply ignores readily observable reality.

A few months ago, The Onion had a hilarious piece on the subject:

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/46188



> Barry Bonds Took Steroids, Reports Everyone Who Has Ever Watched Baseball
> March 9, 2006 | Onion Sports
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO—With the publication of a book detailing steroid use by San Francisco Giants superstar Barry Bonds, two San Francisco Chronicle reporters have corroborated the claims of Bonds' steroid abuse made by every single person who has watched or even loosely followed the game of baseball over the past five years.
> ...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't mean to push down or against anybody, I just think it's really silly to speculate so much when nobody knows for a simple hard fact. And people take it personally.

Like.. OK? It's a game. It's a sport. The guy is good... 8 or 9 or whatever MVPs he has proves it. People get literally MAD over a guy that is speculated to have taken steroids even though hundreds of other players were documented to have taken it, yet they hardly are persecuted.

Just my opinion. I like to see the guy succeed.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Stromile Swift.


----------



## joeballa (May 15, 2006)

i have to say rasheed wallace, him and stoudimire both got busted for weed in their blazer days. But im thinking sheed does a little more than weed. And another guy is steve nash i mean c'mon the guy is from b.c. and thats all they do up there is smoke pot.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

wonder if there was any truth behind Charles Oakley's quote... 60 percent of the nba smokes weed.

(any truth meaning perhaps 20, 30%? ((a feasible yet shocking number))


n come on, those pictures of Nowitzki 'drunk'... :raised_ey 


p.s. - by stoners you mean anyone who smokes weed regularly, or a minimum amount, or what..

oh, and Birdman. anyone doing heroin and possibly acid's bound to do weed.

Iverson, McGrady (lazy eye my ***, lol)


----------



## big0mar (May 19, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> It's hard to imagine naming someone that has never been suspended for it, but then again* I hate Bonds because he is on steroids*.


do you hate all the pitchers who are on steroids too?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Oh? Do you have proof of that?
> 
> I've never seen him fail a drug test. Plenty of other players did but nobody hates them. They only hate Bonds because he's one of the best players to step up to the plate and he's been accused of doing steroids. The bottom line is, it still takes a lot of skill to hit the ball. People only hate him because he's really good at it. Frankly, I think it's ridiculous.



That was my point. I have no proof other than the fact his hat size is almost a full size larger than when he came into the league according to equipment managers. 

And don't give me the hitting the ball skill. Pete Rose was the greatest hitter or one of them correct? How many home runs did he have?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Stop talking about Bonds. That's the most tired subject in sports history. We're talking about potheads in the NBA.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

kaman


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

T-Mac smokes crack not weed


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

The #1 Stoner is obviosly Clifford Robinson...He got suspended in the middle of the Playoffs which made it easy for the Heat to win the series. (Not saying the Nets would have won, but it probably would have gone 6-7 games)


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Don't forget Chris Webber

"In 1998, Webber was arrested and charged with assault, resisting arrest, possession of marijuana, driving under the influence of marijuana and five other traffic-related violations after being pulled over for speeding on the way to the practice center at the MCI Center in downtown Washington D.C. Webber pleaded no contest and all charges were eventually dropped.

Later in 1998 during the off-season, while leaving Puerto Rico on a promotional tour for Fila sneakers, Webber paid a $500 fine after U.S. Customs found 11 grams of marijuana in his bag. Soon after Fila dropped Webber as an endorser. Webber sued Fila for wrongful dismissal, but the case was thrown out of court."


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zach Randolph!
remember talkin to a dude on here who saw him in footlocker or somethin one day and zach was just blazed *** walkin around the shopping center.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I will never hate on any professional sports player smoking weed..

1) Because I am a stoner myself
2) Because there is NOTHING funner than getting high and playing sports, except getting drunk and playing sports.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Chris Andersen... /thread


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Chris Anderson- suspended for drugs.
-Chris Webber- arrested for it.
-Damon Stoudemire- duh
-Latrell Spreewell- heard that someone on a yacht with him said he had the biggest bag they've ever seen.
Cliff Robinson- err Spliffy


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

sloth said:


> -Chris Anderson- suspended for drugs.
> -Chris Webber- arrested for it.
> -Damon Stoudemire- duh
> -Latrell Spreewell- heard that someone on a yacht with him said he had the biggest bag they've ever seen.
> Cliff Robinson- err Spliffy


haha i agree with sprewell. and i also bet, whenever sprewell is blazing, hudson is right there with him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sloth said:


> -Latrell Spreewell- heard that someone on a yacht with him said he had the biggest bag they've ever seen.


Cant feed his family but can afford to be on a yacht carrying a **** load of weed?
lol gotta love spree


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Plenty of nba players smoke weed, but I wouldn't call them stoners.

A stoner is a full on pothead who loves weed & lives the lifestyle of a pothead. This is the guy who probably has a poster of a cannibus plant somewhere in his house.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


>


LMAO, is that for real?

Webber with the Wizards for sure.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Rasheed Wallace
Damon Staudamire
Steve Francis 
Tracy McGrady
Troy Hudson
Jason Williams
Cliff Robinson
Lamar Odom
Brian Grant
Yao Ming (Come on, you know it's true)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its funny that probably like 80% of the players in the league smoke weed, i dont know how it is they
do it without getting caught....and the make a big deal about Ricky Williams doing it...


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> It's hard to imagine naming someone that has never been suspended for it, but then again I hate Bonds because he is on steroids.


you americans really must have something against black guys no matter how great they are.....Lance Armstrong, americas great white hype and inspiration to all cancer sufferers took drugs, i mean why would they release the news in the first place, and then somehow the sample they re-tested came out negative, personally its a load of crap, Armstrong took those drugs, and becoz he was such an Idol and inspiration to people who want the so called american dream the scientists and the media couldnt take it away from him.....but coz bonds is black and never really did anything but hit balls with a bat they wanna take away the 1 thing he has.....


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Marques Daniels look perpetually high, but I know some people who look that way and are actually only high part of the time...


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

lets make this interesting and name a couple of players you'd love to get stoned with!!!!

While im Stoned with:

AI: i rekon me and AI would play paper scisors rock to not get the ice-cream from the freezer.

Artest: i would have a battle rap with him

Michael Olowokandi: id laugh so hard coz his crazy hair matches his name and thatd be funny to me

Tim Duncan: he would laugh at the funny **** i say and we'd play Tekken with each other hahaha


----------



## B-Real (Sep 30, 2005)

don´t forget melo, oh i mean this friend of melo, who forget his 20 gramm in melo´s bagpack


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

joeballa said:


> i have to say rasheed wallace, him and stoudimire both got busted for weed in their blazer days. But im thinking sheed does a little more than weed. And another guy is steve nash i mean c'mon the guy is from b.c. and thats all they do up there is smoke pot.


Only one mention of Steve Nash?

Since Spree isn't in the league anymore how bout other ex-players?
J.R. Rider comes to mind. And I have a feeling Elgin Baylor does too. Have you seen his sweaters? And how calm he looks year after year at the draft (not this year though! :clown: )?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Darko when he was in Detroit because he needed something to do on the bench


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont see Tmac being a stoner.. sure hes got the eyes but hes crosseyed. and ive got an interview on my computer where at the end he was offered a alcoholic beverage and he said "nah I dont drink".


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah, T-Mac don't look the type that smokes out. Regardless of that crazy *** little eye.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Marquis Daniels is from Orlando, and I mean the ghetto part of Orlando, where everyone is selling drugs and zombies (crackheads) roam the streets.


----------



## SeaSideFreddy (Jun 1, 2006)

Yea - my man Marquis 'Nappy' Daniels. He's so high all the time. Awesome. He just kinda glides around on the court, all stonedlike. Apparently, some of my cousin's friends (great source I know), saw Dirk at a resort in Colorado. They were partyin, so they offered to share a bowl with him... he supposedly smokes with the best of em. Then again, third hand celebrity stories are easily made up, so I don't know whether to believe that one. Bein a stoner in the NBA must be nice. Lots of disposable income, a pothead's best friend. Do you think they bake it mostly? It'd be tough to keep your wind in the NBA smokin all the time.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

according to shamsports these ppl got caught wit weed
Rodney Buford
Marcus Camby
Keon Clark
Eddie Griffin
Christian Laettner
Lee Nailon
Lamar Odom
Zach Randolph
Cliff Robinson
Damon Stoudamire
Maurice Taylor
Rasheed Wallace
Chris Webber
Jason Williams
Qyntel Woods

those were only caught so prolly tons more


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

dwade3 said:


> you americans really must have something against black guys no matter how great they are.....Lance Armstrong, americas great white hype and inspiration to all cancer sufferers took drugs, i mean why would they release the news in the first place, and then somehow the sample they re-tested came out negative, personally its a load of crap, Armstrong took those drugs, and becoz he was such an Idol and inspiration to people who want the so called american dream the scientists and the media couldnt take it away from him.....but coz bonds is black and never really did anything but hit balls with a bat they wanna take away the 1 thing he has.....


No, I believe its because no one cares about cycling.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> according to shamsports these ppl got caught wit weed
> Rodney Buford
> Marcus Camby
> Keon Clark
> ...


he was a cokehead too so was Lamar Odom not for as long though (I think he's clean now)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mo Taylor definitely. I knew his brother in HS and he smoked a lot too. They lived together.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

dwade3 said:


> you americans really must have something against black guys no matter how great they are.....Lance Armstrong, americas great white hype and inspiration to all cancer sufferers took drugs, i mean why would they release the news in the first place, and then somehow the sample they re-tested came out negative, personally its a load of crap, Armstrong took those drugs, and becoz he was such an Idol and inspiration to people who want the so called american dream the scientists and the media couldnt take it away from him.....but coz bonds is black and never really did anything but hit balls with a bat they wanna take away the 1 thing he has.....



It is a FACT that Barry Bonds took steroids... he just says he didn't know what they were at the time. And if you believe that, I have some beachfront property to sell you...


----------



## bayoubach (Feb 13, 2006)

And to the dude bringing up Lance Armstrong and Barry Bonds on a basketball board you should be shot.

Lance was declared clean by a French court and independent investigation this week. They screwed the test up that they retested 5x.

Lance never failed a test.

Bonds has admitted to using steroids, just unknowingly, according to Barry himself.

Look at Barrys head and acne...same as Mark McGwire.

Now back to basketball................Jason Williams would be the GM of the All-Pot Team. He quit Florida over the issue.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

K-Mart is a bit if a shifty person and is zoran planinic always high or is he just really ugly oh and how could i forget sam cassell have you seen that smile lol


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

bayoubach said:


> And to the dude bringing up Lance Armstrong and Barry Bonds on a basketball board you should be shot.
> 
> Lance was declared clean by a French court and independent investigation this week. They screwed the test up that they retested 5x.
> 
> ...


If you're going to use that logic, Mark McGwire never failed a test or admitted steroid usage either.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

dwade3 said:


> you americans really must have something against black guys no matter how great they are.....Lance Armstrong, americas great white hype and inspiration to all cancer sufferers took drugs, i mean why would they release the news in the first place, and then somehow the sample they re-tested came out negative, personally its a load of crap, Armstrong took those drugs, and becoz he was such an Idol and inspiration to people who want the so called american dream the scientists and the media couldnt take it away from him.....but coz bonds is black and never really did anything but hit balls with a bat they wanna take away the 1 thing he has.....


It's not because Bonds is black. It's because Bonds is a *******. Nobody wants to take anything away from Sammy Sosa.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Not to bring up the Bonds thing again.. but one of fears of most baseball fans is that his cheating will catapult him ahead of Hank Aaron on the all-time homerun list... Hank Aaron (who is basically universally loved and respected by American baseball fans) is.... GASP... a black man. I agree that many issues in America boil down to race... this just isn't one of them.


----------

